# Cherry Plums



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

I was along our road, looking for some hazelnut tree's. The tree's are on this 39.5 acre property for sale. Got there and found the local wildlife has cleaned off the hazelnut tree's, turned around there right in front of me was this huge cherry plum tree, just heavily loaded.

Well I had the bag and just began filling it. Many were overripe, but knew they'd still be good for making jam with. Took them home and found a non-pectin recipe (only because I did not have any). Cooked them down, whole, and strained the pits and skins out. Cooked it more and so far it is still a little syrupy, might have to employ my experienced mother for this, but am determined to make it into jam.

BTW...try using these things, they taste incredible as a jam.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Interesting that you mention these - I just found them for sale on an edible landscaping website and wondered if they'd be good or not. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

goshengirl, they are often used as landscaping because the leaves are that red/purple hue and people do not think about the fruit they will drop. Around here, they are just everywhere since this has been nursery central for some decades and people planted them everywhere, so it is unnecessary to even buy my own tree starts. Look around for them, you will probably see them, and you could harvest as much as you want. Trust me people do not realize they produce fruit and many see it and think it is not edible.

I was in the grocery store once and talked about harvesting them and the wild hazelnuts and the clerk I knew and talked to said "you can't eat those, they're not edible". I told her they were the same plums you buy (smaller and look like cherries) and the same hazelnuts you pay up to $7 a pound for. She stood there shaking her head in disbelief. I would guess she thought she'd hear about my poisoned family on the news later.

People seem to assume, if you did not buy it from a farm, or store, then anything you find in the wild is inedible.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

HoppeEL4 said:


> People seem to assume, if you did not buy it from a farm, or store, then anything you find in the wild is inedible.


I know. It's funny and scary all at the same time. 

I'll have to check around here, maybe some old timers know of some in the area. They may be more in your area than they are in mine. I haven't seen them in real life, just on a website, and they got my curiosity. Always interested in edibles that will grow around here. This year we've worked on expanding elderberries, paw paws, wild cherries, mulberries and blackberries. I've really been a stickler about items needing to be native to our area, but I've started opening up to the occasional non-native (after all, we already have blueberry varieties that aren't native to us, not to mention an orchard that we put in). I still think native is best, when possible, but food on the table is even better.


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

I first noticed them while visiting my brother. They are planted all over the park next to his house. As I was walking my dog I noticed cherries on the ground under these trees. The fruit is the same color as the leaf so they kinda hide in there. Since the tree looks different in leaf color than my cherry tree, I was stumped but took a few back. I looked them up online and found out they are indeed a fruit bearing tree used alot as a ornamental. I was so stoked I went n picked some. They taste good...look just like nice cherries too. Has I been prepared at his house..I woulda canned some as well n made some jam. Let us know how it turnes out!


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Yeah Hooch I am used to them, grew up in nursery country and they seemed to use lots of them up here as ornamental, but when just ripe the cherry plums have an initial sweetness, then that bite of tartness like a cherry. My jam turned out great, had to have my experienced mother help me, we used some pectin, and then canned it, got 8 jars, but still have the other half of my jam mix in the freezer till I can get more jars, lids and rims.

Goshengirl, plant some, although they are a native to Europe, they grow well here, pretty much all over the country. To my knowledge they grow fairly quick and produce faster than most fruit tree's (I think most plums do anyways). 

Another one I am dying to get hold of and plant is the Honeyberry. Anyone here ever have one or have the fruit? They are a type of honeysuckle, but the fruit is edible. There is a nursery close by that carries them, and because they are from Asia, they are not dirt cheap to get, but are like blueberries, so grown in similar fashion and do well in our climate.


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

awesome...Im gunna can some next spring when I go down to my brothers. Im sure they will be all gone when I get down there next time this winter...


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I've seen honeyberries advertised, but that's it. They do sound interesting, though. I'm also curious about gooseberries and ground cherries and highbush cranberries.

Your jam sounds great! :2thumb:


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

I have three Red Currents, but seems they are not producing in the way I thought they would. They also do not seem to like the spot I have them in, they're a little diseased looking. However I mainly got them because when they flower it is long clusters of hot pink blossoms the hummingbirds like, so I suppose berries was not fully on my mind when I planted them.

Locally we have other berries, one of which I planted here because it is a native plant, Oregon Grape. They are a holly like bush that stays low, and blossoms with yellow clusters of flowers (not overtly attractive), and they produce purple "fruits" which are edible, although the going knowledge is they are only really good made into jams, I have yet to try them, people use them everywhere for fill plants. It is never hard to find massive amounts you can pick and make into jams...I have just never been brave enough to do it since reports are they are overtly tart and need a lot of tasting to adjust for recipes.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

goshengirl, I got Red Lake Current & a Gooseberry plant from Henryfields.com
Beautiful second year plants, the Gooseberry had fruit the first year!
But it went down hill slowly over the next 4 years, & had no fruit this year.
The Red Lake Current was gone in 3 years.
The problem is it is too hot & dry here in South Carolina.
I have been told that the Gooseberries will grow here in the shade.
I was told only the black Currents grow here.
But you should be in zone 7 or even 6, so you should have much better luck.
I have not tried the Honyberry.
I have the the Oregon grape here, it is like the cherry plum, we use it as a fill plant or a novelty plant.
I like it because it blooms when few plants do, in February or early March.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks, crabapple. Yep, I'm a zone 6. Think I'll give it a try. I've been taking a good look in our woods at which areas get significant dappled light. A number of fruit bearing plants say they'll take part shade, so I figure that's a good place to start. If it doesn't work out, it doesn't work out, but it's worth a try. I'd rather have some non-native fruit bearing plant in our woods rather than letting these non-native, non-fruit-bearing invasives run amuck.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Oregon Grape is edible, but...I have yet to make jam out of it, I guess since it is our native plant here I need to make a go of it, no one does these days. My mother said she remembers women making jams and jellies out of pretty much everything that was an edible berry, now people think you can't eat half of what grows wild (store clerk we're familiar with thought wild hazelnuts were not edible).


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

HoppeEL4,
I was told there are 4 main varieties of Oregan grape/Mahonia in the Barberry family.
The barberry can be made into jelly,too.
The Pyracantha/firethorn can be used in jelly, too.
http://www.empowernetwork.com/there...pe-are-pyracantha-winter-berry-bushes-edible/
I have not tried this one or the Oregan grape, but the Pyracantha makes a good live fence, better then barb wire, when planted close together.
I am going to try the cherry plum, thanks for the thread.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Crabapple, be cautious about firethorn. Here we had what was called "outdoor school" (all the kids in my area went to this) we were taught outdoor and foraging skills. The knowledge given to me is anything that grows multiple fruit from one stem is potentially poisonous. Firethorn can only be used once crushed and run under cold water for some time, this takes skill in knowing when it is usable.

As for Firethorn growing here native, they do not, only Oregon Grapes do. Firethorn is a shrub used in landscaping but not from here, I am not sure where they originate from.

Pretty much all the berries growing wild here are edible and require no skill in preparation, although some might require plenty of sugar to make them palatable (as with Oregon Grape I'm told).


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

HoppeEL4, thanks.
It took some digging, but I found a site on the firethorn PP.
I could not find it in any of my edible or non-edibles REF.Books.
I first read about Firethorn jelly many years ago in Mother Earth News(MEN).
But can not remember if they warned about washing berries.
I looked your warning on line, because I like to have two sources on potentially poisonous/poisonous plants/plant parts.
This is what I love about this site, everyone willing to help.:congrat:
Again,thanks.:wave:


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

No problem. Around here, we were taught a lot about what was edible locally, and what was not. Firethorn is not native here, but I remembered being taught since it was widely used in landscaping, then found some more info about the crushing and washing. My assumption there was it is an alkaline berry. 

We have a lot of edible mushrooms here as well, but I have yet to ever try to find them, and would not till I went with someone who knew for sure. In fact the Forest Service offices here have paid for trips for mushroom hunting and identification, which I think is the smartest thing to do. I suggest if there is an outlet similarly available to you, take advantage of it (like a extension service). We have had so many people get really sick, or die from poisonous plants they swore they knew how to identify or use (many toxic plants head straight for the liver).


----------

